# Help! Need Club



## Bianca Soler (Dec 4, 2010)

I recently moved here and need to find a local club in the Charlotte, NC or surrounding areas. :-s


----------



## Juan Galvis (Nov 22, 2010)

Bianca what protection sport are you training for?


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Bianca Soler said:


> I recently moved here and need to find a local club in the Charlotte, NC or surrounding areas. :-s


Did you get my PM?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Go to whatever venue u want and go to there home site


----------

